# Opinions on K1500 Deal



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Hey Guys - thanks for taking a sec to read. I am trying to invest in the business and make some solid equipment choices. I know it's been covered here a lot that the K 1500 is a beast and over all good machine. But I have been actually trying to save and watch for a K 60, seems more versatile for the all residential stuff I do. 
With future plans to get a 1500 when I could find one I could afford- 

But I just came a cross a deal and made an offer on a package deal someone closing up shop is selling- 

Ridgid k1500 - 8-15' cable- 2 more in box-2 carriers - 4 heads - rear guide hose-box says bought 6 months ago and used once ( will have to see receipts on that one) 

He asked for offers I offered $1500 cash - it's just what my budget is. He at first said politely no- know seems to be considering. Possibly a counter offer. 

So, opinions please as ppl I really trust. Is $1500 a good offer, I can possibly go higher borrowing from this and that. If it's on the up and up seems like a good opportunity to invest in the big daddy first 

Also he is 5 minutes from me - easy to check it out and no shipping 

Or should I say screw it and go for the k60. LOL- thanks all


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I say that $1500 is a fair offer, I bet he takes it.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Good deal! I can't touch a used beat up k1500 around here for under $2000!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I spent 2700 on a brand new one. So, depending on age and usage I can see why he is hesitant. 

Give him a couple days and another hundred, and just maybe.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

In my opinion, Plumber Rick got a screaming deal on the two customized K-1500 he bought off the ebay auction Ridgid had to benefit PHCC. Both machines delivered with all tools, guide hose, cages and cables for $1,500 a piece.

Mark


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Omg- I saw a few of those custom machines going up on eBay and didn't even follow them bc I just figured they would go off crazy high! Arg! Lol. Those are wild machine~ after you finish the job you could race golf carts for pink slips and win everytime!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

He bought the American Power at what turned out to the reserve for $1,500. The Viper never made it to the reserve so after the auction he offered Ridgid $1,500 and they accepted. Both of those machines were a steal at those prices. 

He was out bid on the supercharger at $4,500 which went to a guy in Australia.

Mark


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/general-wire-rod-runner-13609/


Look into this guy. I think SlickRick knows the guy? It would be a better deal for you.


----------

